# Duke has Coronavirus...please keep him in your thoughts :(



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Poor Duke....you are in our thoughts and prayers!!! Feel better...


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Keeping him in my thoughts...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh dear....you'll be in my thoughts, I hope he picks up and feels better!

Come on Duke, you need to fight!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts going out for Duke!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh no... poor sweet baby. Many many prayers coming for Duke. Come on baby, get better.... you have a wonderful, fun life ahead of you.


----------



## Bell (Jan 23, 2010)

Come on little big boy!You can do it!Fingers crossed he's better tommorow.As far as i know corona virus is rarely deadly,so i think he's going to be just fine.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

cmon duke........... fight that nasty virus.... EAT, EAT, EAT, DRINK, DRINK, DRINK


PRAYERS COMING
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Poor Duke, thinking of him today! Please keep us updated!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry little Duke is sick. I can imagine how upset you must be with your Vet, for not testing for this through all the diarrhea. Praying that Duke will start improving soon, and be up to his usual playful self. He is a little Sweetheart. Hugs to you both.....


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Duke has our prayers, my entire family is in love with him. The pictures you posted a couple of weeks ago brought much joy to my elderly parents. You can't look at Duke and not smile...what a beautiful boy. 

Blessings,

Julie


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on Little Duke you can do it. Eat Drink so you can come home. We are all cheering you on. (((((HUGS))))


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Prayers coming,from Florida,for a full recovery!.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers coming for Duke from CT - Duke, you eat, drink and get better now okay?


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

We're also thinking of little Duke! Hope he gets well soon!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Come on Duke! EAT DRINK!!! Please let us know how hes doing....hes in my prayers XXOO


----------



## perdie (Oct 30, 2008)

Oh goodness, i really do feel for you,we've just been through something similar and I can imagine how distraught you must be feeling. You got him to the vets in time and Im sure if he hasnt eaten or drunk anything they will give him fluids on a drip. My Jamie has been poorly for almost 3 weeks now and has only just started eating properly again today so not eating isnt too much of a problem in the short term. Our thoughts and prayers are with you, I really feel for you and hope for a positive outcome. Lotsa love xxx


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Poor Duke hugs from across the big pond


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Praying*

Praying for Duke to feel better soon.


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

Keeping him in our thoughts.... It was just last night I was at my friends telling her about how cute this golden/great dane is. Hope he eats for you.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Poor Duke, I'm glad you were able to catch this in time to save him. Please let us know how he's doing.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

C'mon Duke, you can do it! Get better soon, we're pulling for you.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending Prayers for Dukie.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

How's Duke tonight? Hope he ate and drank a little for you...


----------



## zephyr (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no!! I am thinking of you all & Duke!! He is SUCH a cutie and I really really really hope he feels better soon  Please keep us posted!!!! Good for you for getting him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Praying really hard for Duke to get better. Come on baby - you can do it!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh no, not little Duke. I've been following his story since you brought him home at 4 weeks. I guess I've always felt a connection to him since we brought Hank home earlier than normal too. He's such a cutie!

I hope he's feeling better tonight. Keep us posted, we're all pulling for him. Prayers and get well wishes.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 12, 2009)

Duke is in my thoughts!! Stay strong, Duke! You have a lot of people who want you to get better!


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone...
Duke didnt eat and he started drooling tremendously last night too.He just lays and shakes and he is so tense (like he´s in pain) that his jaw is clamped shut and his gums are white..
Im not sure what to think at this point..I´ll keep you posted.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Duke, I hope he feeling better today, we are thinking of both of you !!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I will keep Duke in my prayers.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Mommy_2_Duke said:


> Thank you everyone...
> Duke didnt eat and he started drooling tremendously last night too.He just lays and shakes and he is so tense (like he´s in pain) that his jaw is clamped shut and his gums are white..
> Im not sure what to think at this point..I´ll keep you posted.


Best wishes on his recovery. Let the vet know how he did yesterday. As I'm sure you will.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Any news???


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh I sure hope Duke gets better soon, I'll be thinking of him today. Poor little guy


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Just checking on Duke. I'm praying he's better today.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Praying that Duke is doing better... keeping you both in our thoughts...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope and pray the vet could help Duke feel better and he will pull through.
he is such a little cutie.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Waiting for an update....praying it's a good one.


----------



## Mommy_2_Duke (Jan 13, 2010)

Im sorry I havent updated until now.
Duke is not doing so good,he hasnt stood up for a couple of days and although he´s drinking,he keeps throwing up and he has some blood in his stool.
He has lost sooo much weight and he looks so sad..he doesnt even lift his head.He has had shots every day for 3 days now,and he still wont eat...
The vet thinks there may be some intestinal damage but wants to wait until he finishes his course of antibiotics to do anything else at this point.
I´ll update again the moment I know anything..thank you all for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear he's not improved. Glad to hear that the vet has hope. I hope he keeps hanging tough - the longer he makes it, the better his prognosis, I'm thinking. Hugs to you and your beautiful little guy!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

White gums are a sign of anemia..... your vet needs to be addressing this as it can be very very serious. Many many prayers are being sent for this sweet little guy.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Come on, little guy - you can do it. "Dukes" are fighters and I'm sure your Duke is no exception.

The blood could be from straining (depending on how much blood) however white gums are certainly suspicious. How long for the antibiotics? Do they want you to try to get him to eat? Or do they want his intestines to have a rest or what? I do have some ideas regarding food if you'd like them.

Come on, now Duke - fight this thing. You can do it!

Prayers coming from Colorado to your sweet baby and you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Come on Duke you can beat this, you are one tough little guy!!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that Duke hasn't improved.

I'm a bit concerned that he isn't at the vet 24/7. This is pretty serious and I'd think he should be under vet supervision. What does your vet think? 

Praying for a better day today.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Poor boy! Sounds more like parvo with the vomiting and his age (corona virus is usually only seen in very young, unweaned pups and usually only causes a problem when there is another disease process like parvo going on). I hope he pulls through.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

CarolinaCasey said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Duke hasn't improved.
> 
> I'm a bit concerned that he isn't at the vet 24/7. This is pretty serious and I'd think he should be under vet supervision. What does your vet think?
> 
> Praying for a better day today.


Ditto... I was thinking the same thing if he isn't doing well.

Hoping he pulls through!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

IowaGold said:


> Poor boy! Sounds more like parvo with the vomiting and his age (corona virus is usually only seen in very young, unweaned pups and usually only causes a problem when there is another disease process like parvo going on). I hope he pulls through.


I agree-I was thinking parvo too. I sure hope Duke can rally and pull though this.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I had a basset/beagle cross puppy years ago that came down with coronavirus. The vet had to give him an IV and kept him 24 hours and stayed up with him overnight to make sure he would get well. He pulled through, thank God. I hope Duke gets better very quickly. It's so hard to watch them go through this.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Praying for Duke.....


----------



## Olddog (Mar 24, 2009)

C'mon Duke. You can do it!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you took him back to the vet the other day, so is he at the vet full time now? Being in another country the vets may do things differently but you may ask for them to keep him there is someone is there 24/7 if they arent keeping him. If someone is not there, ask if they give you the most info to do the job to help him. 
Give Duke our best. We are thinking of him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Any updates on Duke?


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing. We haven't heard anything in a little while. Prayers are continuing.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Checking on Duke...


----------



## Traz (Jan 19, 2009)

Be sure to watch for symptoms in your other dogs. This tends to be rare and usually in young dogs like a newer litter.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Prayers being sent to Duke....hope he is better today.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

i'm hoping no news is good news? still praying for duke.
beth, moose and angel


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I hope so! I see that she was on the site earlier today and I would wonder that if the outcome wasn't good that maybe even being on the site would be painful, so maybe it's good news that she was here, even if she didn't post?


----------



## Sammie's Mom (Mar 20, 2009)

Lots of prayers coming at you from Sammie and I!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I am praying very hard for Duke.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Thinking about you both...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am hoping that Duke is doing better. We are all still praying for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread. Poor Duke, my heart goes out to him and I hope that he is getting better.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I keep wondering about little Duke. Has anyone heard anything? I hope the absense of Mommy_2_Duke is not a bad sign.

Still praying for you Duke!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im wondering and worried too....still praying here too.....


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I hope I'm not speaking out-of-turn...I PM'd Gina last week asking about lil' Duke. She said he had made it through the worst, is eating but still very thin.

She said she had been very busy, and is going to post an update soon.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Willow52 - Thank you SO much for letting us know!!! Thank God!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I am SO relieved to hear that. I was afraid that no news was not good news.... glad to know I'm wrong. Gina.... can't wait to hear more about your little guy and how he's doing.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, this type of thing is really frustrating. If you post a thread indicating that you think your puppy is going to die, and you have time to PM another member here to say he is fine, you should have the courtesy to update your thread. Otherwise it comes across really bad like this thread did. We all want to send good thoughts to those who have pets that are unwell, but this is the type of thread that causes people to stop posting their supportive thoughts.

I am glad that Duke is fine.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too have been so worried about little Duke, and have been checking this thread daily for any update. 
It is a relief to hear that he is doing better, and hope she will update all of us soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Duke*

I pm'd her and told her everyone is concerned.

I hope she will answer soon and I pray Duke is ok.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Relieved to hear baby Duke is okay....hopefully his mommy will post an update soon.


----------

